# Panasport Rims for Sale (4x114.3) Nor*Cal



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Located in Manteca/Central valley*

i bought these for my Datsun 510 but didn’t have the time or money to keep my Project going (my other car is the main Project) so i sold my 510 to a friend now have no need for my Panasports any more








the rims are in good condition no curb rash 








the only downside of these rims is that the original clear coat has been on these rims and so the clear coat need to be cleaned off and redone








the rims come with tire but dont know if they should be drove on very much. wore done and ect the previous owner had these tires on the rims and used them for Auto-Crossing

asking 350 for rims and tires

these rims where never put on my 510 just sitting in the garage 

email any questions to [email protected] pick up is preffered Thank You

you can PM on yahoo or AIM for any questions


----------

